# Anything new in the new PS3 slim other than the size??



## Adrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Is there anything new in the new PS3 slim other than the size??

I personally don't like the new slim design.. Its dull..

I am planning to get a new ps3 in November.
Unless there is some internal improvements like improved processor, GPU, I am going for the older slim PS3 160gb (Better design)..


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and pick up the old slim right now... Price will increase with the super slim


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 24, 2012)

Adrx said:


> Is there anything new in the new PS3 slim other than the size??



Not really.


----------

